# Veteran Singapore Commando in Parachuting Accident



## whiterose (Jul 8, 2009)

Someone from my very own battalion. 

http://www.mindef.gov.sg/imindef/news_and_events/nr/2009/may/21may09_nr.html



> A Singapore Armed Forces (SAF) regular serviceman, First Warrant Officer (1WO) Tan Poh Eng, was participating in an SAF freefall training session in Bloemfontein, South Africa, on 20 May 2009. 1WO Tan was part of a six-man team that jumped off a Republic of Singapore Air Force C-130 aircraft at a height of 12500 feet to conduct a formation jump. The formation broke off at 3500 feet to deploy their parachutes. 1WO Tan spiralled downwards to the ground and was found unconscious at about 4.45pm (Singapore time).
> 
> 1WO Tan was given immediate medical attention by an SAF doctor and a medic on-site. He was heli-evacuated at 5.15pm and arrived at about 5.35pm at the Pelonomi Hospital in Bloemfontein. 1WO Tan was pronounced dead at 5.57pm in the hospital. The 53-year-old First Warrant Officer was a parachute jump instructor from the Commando Training Institute.
> 
> ...


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jul 8, 2009)

Rest  in peace.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 8, 2009)

Blue Sky's


----------



## SexyBeast (Jul 8, 2009)

RIP. Fair winds and following seas.


----------



## 08steeda (Jul 8, 2009)

RIP Warrior!

Wonder what happened? Not really high enough to become hypoxic, plus it sounded like he made the link-up for the formation!

Sad!

Condolences White Rose!


----------



## AWP (Jul 8, 2009)

Blue Skies.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jul 8, 2009)

Blue skies....

RIP 1WO Tan.


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 8, 2009)

Rest in Peace, my condolences whiterose.


----------



## Viper1 (Jul 8, 2009)

Rest in peace.  That is tragic.


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 8, 2009)

Very sorry for your loss Whiterose.  RIP.


----------

